# Please help - so frightened



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

I originally posted this in Peer Support but I'm posting here too incase you can advise.

I'm not even sure why I'm writing this post because I know that no-one can tell me how things are going to turn out but I'm feeling so down and frightened and I can't control my panic and I would really like some support from people who've been through the same thing.  I just want to cry all the time and I can't concentrate on anything.  I'm not even sleeping and I don't know how I'm going to make it until my first scan next Wednesday.

Basically, I got a BFP on 30 May, so I'm just over 5w.  I've been spotting/getting coloured discharge since before the BFP and this has carried on every single day.  Sometimes it's a bit lighter and pale brown and at other times it's heavier and darker brown.  On a couple of ocassions it's been bright pink.  I sometimes see it when I wipe, but not always and it's on my panty liner every day (although it's not enough for me to have to change the liner).  I'm also having a constant low dull ache along my bikini line and a lower back ache too.  I'm not worried about it being ectopic because the pain isn't one sided and I don't have any referred pain in my shoulder or anything.

I've been pregnant twice before (one m/c at just over 4w and one at 8.5w) and on both occassions I had the spotting from before the PG result until the m/cs.  On the second occassion, I also had a massive red bleed with clots at just before 6w but we did get to see a heartbeat after that.  The clinic aren't sure whether the spotting was connected to the m/cs.

I am absolutely petrified that I'm going to lose this baby too.  Everything I read says that brown spotting without pain is ok but that spotting + pain is a bad sign.  Has ANYONE out there had CONSTANT spotting - every day - with pain and also gone on to have a successful PG?

Sorry this post is so "me me" and rambling but I really feel like I can't cope at the moment.

Miela xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun
poor you, it must be really difficult just sitting and waiting. You know that I would love to say that everything will be fine but you know I can't do that.

I do have a friend that spotted continually until she was 14 wks with occasional aches and pains and she delivered at term but I also have a friend that the opposite happened to.

Just rest as much as possible, put your feet up and try to think positively. If you are working I would see your GP who could sign you off for a couple of weeks until you know what going on.

I'm sorry I can't give a definitive answer, I really wish I could



Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Oink.  Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you.

Our scan on Wednesday showed that we've got one embie on board.  Measurements matched my dates and we saw a heartbeat which was a great relief.  The embie has implanted slightly lower down (in the middle of the uterus) than they would have ideally liked but I'm not sure that that is anything to worry about at this stage.  They've asked me to go back for one more scan next week (at 7w) I think because I'm still spotting.  So here's to another week of holding my breath and frantic knicker checking to make sure things aren't getting any worse!

Thanks again for your reassurance.

Miela xx


----------

